# Audio, Video, MIDI, and OSC on a Timeline?



## cdiamondz (Jun 18, 2017)

So I've been looking around a few days (actually went from 8 pm to 2 am googling) looking for free show control software, but all the results that I found weren't what I was looking for. I was wondering if anyone knows of free software that handles audio, video, MIDI (show control or time clock), and OSC. I did find TJShow, a free show control software that was promising, however the compiled version lacks OSC functionality, but the uncompiled source code has the OSC functionality. Again, just looking for free show control software with OSC and MIDI (show control or time clock) on a timeline.

EDIT: With some more time I have found that I do not need video to be handled by the software. The new criteria is audio, OSC, and MIDI (show/time clock).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 18, 2017)

Probably the best freeware that can handle this is Video Projection Tool. However, what you are asking for is quite a bit and not willing to compensate for the time and effort that the programmer(s) have done for you. It's kind of like asking for a free band at your party. You ignore all of their time rehearsing and honing their craft because you just want that live sound at your party. I understand budget constraints, but that is part of the production. Would you go to the lumber yard and ask to get some free hardwood, because you need a certain look on your set? Probably not. Especially if you aren't asking for something out of the cull pile.

If you are running on a Mac and are in an educational setting, why not get Qlab? You can rent it for just a couple dollars a day. 

*both of these are cue based, but can still accomplish what you can on a timeline.


----------



## cdiamondz (Jun 18, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> Probably the best freeware that can handle this is Video Projection Tool. However, what you are asking for is quite a bit and not willing to compensate for the time and effort that the programmer(s) have done for you. It's kind of like asking for a free band at your party. You ignore all of their time rehearsing and honing their craft because you just want that live sound at your party. I understand budget constraints, but that is part of the production. Would you go to the lumber yard and ask to get some free hardwood, because you need a certain look on your set? Probably not. Especially if you aren't asking for something out of the cull pile.
> 
> If you are running on a Mac and are in an educational setting, why not get Qlab? You can rent it for just a couple dollars a day.
> 
> *both of these are cue based, but can still accomplish what you can on a timeline.



I understand a lot of work goes into everything that people do (I have some experience in programming as well as school concert/symphonic band). Kudos to those that do decide undertake huge projects that become basically industry-standard software. I was just wondering if anyone was aware of or used any free software that covers the criteria I had in mind (which is now updated).


----------



## dbaxter (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you, ruinexplorer. As one of those programmer types, I was reluctant to respond. 

To do a whole series of cues on a timeline, I believe the technique in Qlab, and for sure in my software - would be to establish a long running cue of silence that the following cues would trigger from. That is, your first cue is 30 minutes of silence. It plays and then cue #2 fires at 1:37, #3 at 3:45, etc. At least that's how I interpreted the query.


----------

